# Anyone have reviews on K2 cinch binding??



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

My brother is using them this year with no problems. I don't remember what the forward lean adjustment looked like but I can't see why it would be any different then a normal binding.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes there is forward lean. The Cinch gives you traditional binding options. You can use it like a normal strap setup. The rear entry release is a little clunky, but you adapt easily enough. Not nearly as user friendly as the Flow system. It is nice being able to adjust the straps though as you need too.
The real drawback is weight. The Cinch is about the heaviest binding out there. It weighs a ton. I think this years has lightened up a bit but it's still pretty damn heavy. 
If you are just looking for a quick binding the K2 Auto is pretty fast and doesn't have the weight issue. The toe strap tightens when you crank down the heel. Sounds weird but it's a pretty simple concept. Worth checking out.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

OOPs, I mis spoke, my brother has the autos
check the link
K2 Snowboards 07/08


----------

